# Do guys like girls with facial hair?



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

Facial hair as in a female mustache.

This is a serious problem for some people, so no jokes!


----------



## beethoven (Jan 17, 2011)

I think the simple answer is no.


----------



## Meta14 (Jan 22, 2012)

I lol'd


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

They make razors, lasers, and wax.

I can put up with hair a lot of other places, but not there.


----------



## Hopeful25 (Aug 8, 2011)

No. Simple answer to that question, that's not attractive (not trying to be offensive). I can't speak for all men, but that's not something I've ever seen or heard of as being attractive to any guy and it certainly isn't for me.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I believe they do not. That is why I always have to go through my painful upper lip waxing appointments.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

not attractive to me


----------



## AmeriSwede (Jan 24, 2012)

Hmm...I wonder what thread you decided to steal this idea from?


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

i'm not a dude. but i do like the frida kahlo peach fuzz look.


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> i'm not a dude. but i do like the frida kahlo peach fuzz look.


and hey, it was good enough for trotsky.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Hell no.

Ew, just the thought of that gives me nightmares...


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Hey, facial hair on a woman can look totally hot.

Take Rosie O'Donnell for example.


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm pretty sure this is going to be a near universal now (near because there are always people with a strange fetish).


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I've heard that hairy women and women with acne are more likely to have a high sex drive cause of testosterone.


----------



## ruxul (Oct 22, 2008)

Im pretty sure the only guys that like girls with facial hair are gay. And not quite out of the closet yet... No offense intended


----------



## feverfew (Jan 11, 2012)

If it is just vellus hair, that's okay. If it is thick or dark then no.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Ah um....

I don't know how to answer this, without offending someone.


----------



## jessckuh (Jul 27, 2010)

In most cases no. BUT there are some guys with freaky fetishes that go crazy for a woman with facial hair. I have big hands and it was flattering while also kinda scary to mee this guy that said he really loved my hands. There's people out there that's attracted to anything to can think of lol


----------



## tlgibson97 (Sep 24, 2009)

I know a few girls that have a facial hair issue but its something they take care of themselves. I think in general, women don't like it themselves and get rid of it somehow whether guys think its attractive or not.

I'm not going to dislike someone because they have a hair problem. It's not something they can control and are probably self concious about anyways.


----------



## feverfew (Jan 11, 2012)

I'd also like to add that if they did have a problem with facial hair, but they shaved/waxed or whatever, then I wouldn't care.


----------



## somemvp (Oct 17, 2011)

COTI (Chuckled on the inside)


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Just Lurking said:


> Hey, facial hair on a woman can look totally hot.
> 
> Take Rosie O'Donnell for example.


That's a photoshop of kalik sheik mohammad


----------



## Music Man (Aug 22, 2009)

I have not yet seen a woman with a moustache!!!

*mum walks in room*

.......I have now seen a woman with a moustache


----------



## Define Me (Jan 2, 2012)

Hell no.

Do you girls like us having unshaven armpits with hairs sticking out?


----------



## LittleBearBrah (Feb 2, 2011)

rednosereindeer said:


> Facial hair as in a female mustache.
> 
> This is a serious problem for some people, so no jokes!


wat


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Sure, why not.


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

How bout nooo..


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

Are we talking peach fuzz or a hardcore mustache?


----------



## mike285 (Aug 21, 2010)

I don't find that attractive.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

they should leave it as it is and not wear makeup to see how they really look instead of trying to disguise the truth


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

arnie said:


> That's a photoshop of kalik sheik mohammad


Nothing gets past you :lol


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)

secretaz haz it going on with her mustache. kinda like it.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

MiMiK said:


> secretaz haz it going on with her mustache. kinda like it.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Hey, I've heard of all types of fetishes... xD


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Doubtful that most guys would go for that. I certainly wouldn't. I've found girls tend to shave because they simply don't like body hair on themselves and not because guys make them.


----------



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

truth be told a large majority of women have slight facial hair, very small and fine

but they often pluck/shave it so no one notices

but the answer is no, i can't rock with that breh

However there was once a point in time when men pretty much had no choice


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

I have kind of a mustache but I pluck it and trim it. It think it's maybe because I have dark hair. Fml.


----------



## Invisigirl (Oct 11, 2011)

Freiheit said:


> I have kind of a mustache but I pluck it and trim it. It think it's maybe because I have dark hair. Fml.


This is why I have a love-hate relationship with my dark hair. I look like Frida Kahlo without the artistic skills. Thank goodness for wax strips.


----------



## Khantko (Apr 27, 2012)

major turn off


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm actually a fan of some hair on women; armpits and err down south. Over here in Europe (especially on the continent) it's actually quite common. But even as a fan of that, I can't say I like facial hair on women to much.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

MindOverMood said:


> Sure, why not.


That is what my facial hair looks like. All women have facial hair, it's just not thick/coarse like men's.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

And this was a joke thread, so I thought the pictures would fit in nicely


----------



## LordScott (Apr 9, 2012)

yuckkk


----------

